# hoyt seven 37



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

could I get some opinions on this bows perfofmance; smoothness shootability etc.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*love mine*

It holds well its very shock free and its plenty fast. I havnt owned a Hoyt in many years but a 737 caught my eye at the IBO Worlds so I traded for one and it may just be the best feeling bow that I have ever had in my hands.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Hoyt 737*



mhlbdonny said:


> could I get some opinions on this bows perfofmance; smoothness shootability etc.


Check out the other Seven 37 evaluation on the 2nd page......lots of stuff on there about it.....Dave


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

Great Bow. :tongue:


----------



## RASIB (Nov 30, 2006)

Received a new one on Saturday

28 in draw RH 63.5 lbs 347 gr ACE 284 Cam 1/2 plus

Shoots Great,


----------

